# Movie Theatre Scene Help



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

The first room in our haunt will be a movie theater. I plan on having guests enter into darkness and begin playing clips from a horror movie, then the room goes dark again. as lights are raised to a dim level they notice some of the zombies getting up from thier seats as the exit the room.

I have been burning discs from movies and so far come up with one from The Ring Two. It's ann excellent mood setter, I was thinking of having someone dress as the girl from the well and appearing after the clip. 

My problem is it is almost 8 minutes long. I plan on sending small groups through, but what length of time is good? 

Is this even a good idea?

Thanks for any help at all! Robert


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Robert. I'd think that 8 minutes is way beyond the attention span of a TOTer on Halloween night. Add to it that you're trying to maintain small group sizes, which I agree with, and you've got the makings for some long lines if you put a lot of people through your haunt. I'd think that it would work better if it was timed so that people had only a few minutes in there, just long enough to get the feel of it. I think the best way to do it, would be to actually have some run throughs, preferably with a few volunteer young ones. Sounds like a great haunt though.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Vlad. I will edit it down. Is there a way to post the video so I can get opinions on which scenes to keep?
We actually won't be open on the 31st. Just the week end before. I like this because I will finally get to go with my wife and kids TOT for a change.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I know you can host video on photobucket, but not sure how long of a video. I just googled it, and there seem to be tons of free sites. I can't recommend any as I haven't done it yet.
It's great that you're going to go out TOTing with your own kids. I missed most of that staying home each year keeping our own open.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i would just have the clip on repeat and having it play when they walk in the room. the you can stop it and have the person get up. that way they will be able to see a bit more walking in rather than having them enter then starting the movie...
just a sugguestion.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

Can you just have a movie playing, with the people in their seats, backs facing the tot'ers? As they walk thru, one of the zombies gets up... you could have fake zombies to fill space, I guess.

Photobucket is pretty generous with their time. I don't think you need more than a few seconds, to be honest. Do you want them in a room for more than a minute? Constant loop. Constant loop. Constant loop. You get the picture.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

So you think it would be better to have it repeating. Hmmmm

The guests will be entering in the theater's exit door, so the zombies will be facing them. I'm asking volunteers to make a dummy to bring with them.

I looked into you tube to put the clip up, but since it's copyrighted, I guess i can't post it on the web.

Maybe I will loop it. That will save time. Thanks.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Vlad said:


> It's great that you're going to go out TOTing with your own kids. I missed most of that staying home each year keeping our own open.


Yeah, last year as my kids and wife walked away to TOT in the new hood, I wanted to go with them. I have always stayed home to man the yard haunt in the past, but I figure i won't have the chance to go with them much longer. They are 9 and 12, so I'd better go with them this year! They will be helping me at the haunt. Even my wife will be in costume, helping scare!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Had a meeting with the volunteers yesterday and played the DVD's that i had made. I asked for feedback. After many ideas, I have reduced the DVD down to less than 2 minutes of The Ring 2. We will now let the small groups in, play the clips, the last scene is tv static, then a girl dressed up as the girl in The Ring, will emerge from behind the theater screen. That should cause them to move toward the door, the some zombie sitting in the seats will stand up to encourage thier exit from the room. We will do a test run with some teens on Thursday.
Thanks for your input on this! Robert


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks with your help on this everybody! The scene was a huge success! When our actor emerged from behind the curtain the freaked! It was great!
We sent in groups of about 6 and it worked out well! Thanks again!


----------

